
Neil Armstrong, first man on the moon, dies at 82 - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57500412-76/neil-armstrong-first-man-on-the-moon-dies-at-82/
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4432894>

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Aarm...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Aarmstrong&sortby=score+desc)

